# Freeze during skip back?



## bloom (Jul 29, 2004)

Since 213, around a quarter of the time, when I hit the skip back on the remote, nothing happens, and the only way to back up is to use the fast reverse button. This is a strange new problem. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

bloom said:


> Since 213, around a quarter of the time, when I hit the skip back on the remote, nothing happens, and the only way to back up is to use the fast reverse button. This is a strange new problem. Has anyone else seen this?


Yes, I have seen the same thing. I don't know if it is 25% of the time or
not. It may be less than 25% but I do see this from time to time. It does
not really freeze up. It just won't go back. It's like it hits a wall at a
certain time and won't go back before that time.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Mine has been doing it lately too. A reboot fixes it, but it comes back. It also seems to slow down the FF. The 4X looks more like 1.5x. I timed the 30 second forward skip last night on an SD channel and it was 25 seconds. There is a very old issue with the forward skip doing less than 30 seconds, but that has always been on the HD channels, so doing it on the Sd channels is new.


----------



## rstaples (Sep 17, 2004)

bloom said:


> Since 213, around a quarter of the time, when I hit the skip back on the remote, nothing happens, and the only way to back up is to use the fast reverse button. This is a strange new problem. Has anyone else seen this?


I have the same issue here and it did not occur before 213. It does not happen all the time but I could not put a percentage to its occurrence, I just know it happens some of the time.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

yea,

bbomar's description is closer to what I'm seeing. The 921 tries to skip back, but only to a certain point. It's like it can't jump over a certain point in the file.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

I have seen my 921 do this on OTA recordings that have signal drop out. Mine actually got caught in a loop once. I had to FF to get past it. I have worked on antenna configuration and haven't seen that problem in a while.


----------



## fstark (Dec 28, 2004)

My 921 is also experiencing the same issues. It can no rewind past something that occurred about 5 seconds previous. Also, it's a running problem, so resetting the box is the only way I've found to correct the problem. I know this happened on TNTHD last night, and has happened several times before over the last week or two.

Frank


----------



## LASooner (Jan 24, 2005)

I got this last night watching a recording of Project Greenlight, but when I watched 2 other recorded shows after it, skip back worked fine, without rebooting. It was just that one show.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Yup, I've been seeing the box not want to 'skip back' (normal, 10 second type) more than a few clicks worth. A normal 'back' of any speed works fine.

Started with L213 - you know, the release that just did DST fixes.

"Nothing to see here, move along". - Officer Barbrady, 921 senior programmer.


----------



## Rickroeder (Oct 17, 2003)

I have the same problem with my 921. It will just back once or twice before sticking and having to use the fast back button.


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

I have found 8-sec back button to work only one or two times on at least 3 different SD recordings. It is like it gets stuck on a key frame. Other recordings work fine for as many as I want on the same reboot. It seems program related and at certain points in the program -- right where I'm interested.
-Ken


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes, it won't skip back but once. Every other try, exact same spot like it is frozen in a time warp. Mostly see this with SD events.


----------



## mchargue (May 5, 2003)

I've had the same experience on more than a few occasions. When I use the skip back button, occasionally it will simply refuse to back up beyond a certain point. Note sure what makes that point special...

I don't know if a reboot fixes it, though. I just use the 'rewind' function to go past the block.

Pat


----------



## elmc (Jan 7, 2005)

I get the skip back thing all the time.
The 4x at 1-1.5x, i only get while it is recording something at the same time.
Both started with 213.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

The next release improves the skip forward and back dramatically.


----------



## astrotrf (Apr 5, 2004)

FWIW, my (one remaining) 721 suffers from this same problem - you can skip back a bit, but after a few "back skips", it won't go any farther. Fast reverse gets past it. My 721 begain exhibiting this problem around the time of last November's software update (175? I forget).

Of course, this is on top of the just plain godawful workings of "skip forward" and "skip backward" since forever ...

Terry (astrotrf)


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

Same problem here. showed up in 213


----------

